# enrollarse (tener un rollo con una persona)



## pabloencruz

cómo traduciríais *'enrollarse'* al inglés cuando se refiere a tener un rollo con una persona? existe *'to have an affair with sbd'* pero me parece un poco formal o incluso cursi. luego también está *'to get off with sbd'* pero en ésta se presupone que te has acostado con esa persona, mientras que te puedes haber enrollado con alguien sin llegar tan lejos. gracias.


----------



## VenusEnvy

pabloencruz said:
			
		

> cómo traduciríais *'enrollarse'* al inglés cuando se refiere a tener un rollo con una persona? existe *'to have an affair with sbd'* pero me parece un poco formal o incluso cursi.


No a mi. Suena una traducción lla más adecuada.



			
				pabloencruz said:
			
		

> luego también está *'to get off with sbd'* pero en ésta se presupone que te has acostado con esa persona, mientras que te puedes haber enrollado con alguien sin llegar tan lejos.


"To get off with sbd" (para mi, en los EEUU), lleva una matiz muy  sexual, y sí, se presupone que te has acostado con esa persona.


----------



## cubaMania

Hola pabloencruz,
Cuando dices *to have an affair with sbd* creo que todos entiendan que es una relación sexual.
Para mí *to get off with sbd* no suena de frase conocida.
Para decir que tienen relación sin saber si es sexual
*to get (be) involved with sbd*
*to have a relationship with sbd*
*to go together*
*to be a couple*
and many more

A ver que dicen otros.


----------



## VenusEnvy

cubaMania said:
			
		

> *to get (be) involved with sbd*
> *to have a relationship with sbd*
> *to go together*
> *to be a couple*


Pero, estos describen una relación entre dos personas (sin engañar), ¿no? Mientras, la frase en español habla de una pareja que se juntan detrás de las espaldas de sus propios novios.


No sé si esa frase de las espaldas es correcto o no. Al menos, se la dice en inglés cuando una persona hace algo en secreto...


----------



## Frío

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> No sé si esa frase de las espaldas es correcto o no.


Casi. Aquí hacemos algo a espaldas de alguien. De todos modos "enrollarse" no implica hacerlo en secreto.


----------



## VenusEnvy

Gracias por decirme el dicho correcto, Frío.   




			
				Frío said:
			
		

> De todos modos "enrollarse" no implica hacerlo en secreto.


Ohh...    

Pero, el DWR dice que la traducción sería "to have an affair with somebody", y eso sí, implica engañarle a alguien. Ay, lo voy a dejar..


----------



## pabloencruz

Para los que no sean de hispanohablantes: 'enrollarse' es liarse con otra persona, tener una relación esporádica, que puede ser acostándose o simplemente dándose un beso. por eso no me parece que 'get off sbd' (gracias venusenvy por la corrección) sea la traducción adecuada.
Tampoco tengo claro lo de 'have an affair with sbd' si es se refiere a hacerlo de espaldas a alguien. no sería necesariamente el caso de 'enrollarse'. Además: es algo que se diga de forma coloquial? estuve viviendo en USA y me daba la impresión de que de que era una expresión un poco 'affected'.
Gracias a todos.


----------



## VenusEnvy

pabloencruz said:
			
		

> Para los que no sean de hispanohablantes: 'enrollarse' es liarse con otra persona, tener una relación esporádica, que puede ser acostándose o simplemente dándose un beso.


¡¿Solamente!? Tan inocente es. Pues, Uds. saben mejor qué significa la frase en su idioma. Lo siento por confundirme, ¡Pero el dicho en inglés me hizo meter la pata con la traducción!
Las sugerencias de Cuba, por supuesto, son buenas.



> to get (be) involved with sbd
> to have a relationship with sbd
> to go together
> to be a couple


También:
To get together
Start seeing each other
To go out




			
				pabloencruz said:
			
		

> por eso no me parece que 'get off sbd' (gracias venusenvy por la corrección) sea la traducción adecuada.


Pablo: Lo he correguido. Fue un error teclado que lo olvidé. Debería ser con la _with_, como Ud. pensaba al principio.


----------



## pabloencruz

ok, venusenvy, entonces es 'get off with sbd', right? menudo lío! jajaja.
respecto a las sugerencias de cuba y a las que añade venus creo que algunas se refieren a relaciones con una cierta duración, como por ejemplo: 'to go out', 'to have a relationship' o 'to be a couple'. no es el caso de 'enrollarse' porque se refiere a un momento concreto.
quizá 'to get involved with sbd' se acerque.
cómo traduciríais: 'ayer estuve en una fiesta y me enrollé con María. sin embargo no se quiso acostar conmigo'.
gracias.


----------



## jacinta

pabloencruz said:
			
		

> cómo traduciríais: 'ayer estuve en una fiesta y me enrollé con María. sin embargo no se quiso acostar conmigo'.
> gracias.



Lo traduciría que María es una mujer muy lista. 

En inglés, "to have an affair" es una relación que dura más que una noche.    En este contexto , enrollarse no tiene esa traducción, pero más bien "Yesterday I met up with María (hay varias maneras de decir esto) at a party but she didn't want to sleep with me".


----------



## jacinta

pabloencruz said:
			
		

> ok, venusenvy, entonces es 'get off with sbd', right? menudo lío! jajaja.
> gracias.


No tengo ni idea de este dicho.  Nunca lo he oído.  Quizás es algo del East Coast ( de los EE.UU.)


----------



## dexterciyo

Tengo un rollo con María: I'm having an affair with María.
Me enrollé con María esta mañana: I smooched María this morning. 

Uhm, así es como lo entiendo yo...


----------



## VenusEnvy

jacinta said:
			
		

> No tengo ni idea de este dicho.  Nunca lo he oído.  Quizás es algo del East Coast ( de los EE.UU.)


Eso, no sé. ¿Hay más angloparlantes que viven en la costa este? Are there any English-speakers who live on the East Coast? 

To be honest, I don't really hear females say it very often. It's rather vulgar...

Exs. 
"Last night, I finally got off with Maria."
"Are you gonna get off with Shelly tonight?"



Oewwooh, even typing it makes me feel dirty.


----------



## belén

"Smooch" es enrollarse refiriéndose sólo a besos y es propio de GB ¿verdad?  Lo he visto mucho en el último de Harry Potter y me daba que un verbo usado más bien por los adolescentes. Pero también estuve leyendo otro libro y la protagonista (irlandesa) tenía 32 años y también usaba "smooch" así que imagino que será común en cualquier rango de edad :d


----------



## Roi Marphille

yo tengo entendido que enrollarse con alguien, almenos en inglés americano es: make out. 
Traducción:
CASTELLANO: ¿te quieres enrollar conmigo?
INGLÉS USA-Este(?): Do you wanna make out?

en inglés británico es muy útil decir TO SNOG para un "rollito" , lo que sería llegar a la "primera base", besos etc.

pls, corregidme if I'm wrong

cheers


----------



## fran kornbacher

Hola Colegas:

en Venezuela se usa coloquialemte cuando decimos por ejemplo: pero vale no te enrolles que quiere decir no te enojes.
otro ejemplo; a mi no me enrolles en tu lio.

Take care


----------



## Roi Marphille

belen said:
			
		

> "Smooch" es enrollarse refiriéndose sólo a besos y es propio de GB ¿verdad?  Lo he visto mucho en el último de Harry Potter y me daba que un verbo usado más bien por los adolescentes. Pero también estuve leyendo otro libro y la protagonista (irlandesa) tenía 32 años y también usaba "smooch" así que imagino que será común en cualquier rango de edad :d


uuuuala, no conocía "smooch", supongo que es lo mismo que "snog"..(?) 
is there any UK citizen around for help?
Do "smooch" and "snog" mean the same? are they both refering to first-base sex?


----------



## belén

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> uuuuala, no conocía "smooch", supongo que es lo mismo que "snog"..(?)
> is there any UK citizen around for help?
> Do "smooch" and "snog" mean the same? are they both refering to first-base sex?


 
Uy que lío llevo..Ahora que veo tu snog no recuerdo si estaba yo pensando en smooch o snog...
Mejor voy a pensar en otra cosa...


----------



## cirrus

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> supongo que es lo mismo que "snog"..(?)
> is there any UK citizen around for help?
> Do "smooch" and "snog" mean the same? are they both refering to first-base sex?


 
Yes I am!
smooch to me sounds a bit old fashioned. Certainly that would fit with it being a harry potter type word (the style in those books is often deliberately old fashioned.  If you smooch you are flirting with someone. Snogging could be part of it, but to me it is more about the body language and the chatting.  

As for the discussion about affair, it could be something on the side or secret but I have a feeling that it did not necessarily always have that meaning.


----------



## jacinta

Haha!  Qué chistoso esto.  "Smooch" en mi parte del mundo es lo que dicen las viejas:

"Come here and give me a smooch!"  Un beso nomás.


----------



## pabloencruz

thanks a lot Roi, i definately think that 'to make out' is the best translation for 'enrollarse'.
sólo me queda una duda a la hora de usarlo: 'to make out Maria' or 'to make out with Maria' ?
gracias.
pd: en cuanto al juicio de valor de Jacinta, imagino que María será más o menos lista dependiendo de lo que se ha perdido, no?


----------



## Pitagoras el Capitan

Hola!
Creo que hay una expresion que se acerca bastante a eso, y es *hook up*. Puede ser? opiniones please. 
Saludos!


----------



## jacinta

pabloencruz said:
			
		

> pd: en cuanto al juicio de valor de Jacinta, imagino que María será más o menos lista dependiendo de lo que se ha perdido, no?


Haha!  Quizás, quizás...


----------



## blue

Hola, sólo añadir que "to make out (with someone)" es lo que en UK llamamos "to get off (with someone)".

¿De verdad te enrollaste con Pablo?

Did you really make out with Pablo? (USA)

Did you really get off with Pablo? (UK)

Saludos.


----------



## pabloencruz

damn it! Blue ha conseguido hacerme dudar de nuevo! entiendo que 'to make out with' en USA no implica necesariamente acostarse con esa persona, sin embargo 'to get off with' en UK sí implica sexo, right? por tanto no significan lo mismo. cómo diría entonces 'enrollarse' en UK? repito el ejemplor anterior: 

'ayer estuve en una fiesta y me *enrollé* con María. sin embargo no se quiso acostar conmigo'.

gracias.


----------



## blue

pabloencruz said:
			
		

> damn it! Blue ha conseguido hacerme dudar de nuevo!


Oops, sorry. 
Pablo, para mí, enrollarse/to make out with (USA)/to get off with (UK) son lo mismo.
"To get off with" en UK no implica sexo...
Here is a picture of what all 3 terms mean to me :


----------



## Roi Marphille

blue said:
			
		

> Oops, sorry.
> Pablo, para mí, enrollarse/to make out with (USA)/to get off with (UK) son lo mismo.
> "To get off with" en UK no implica sexo...
> Here is a picture of what all 3 terms mean to me :


nice photo champ!

I wouldn't like to step out of the path of the thread but maybe it would be worthy to point this baseball-base-based-system!
you know, this first base, second base, third base and..home-run!
1st base would be = kisses, hugging... with clothes on 
I'm not the one to describe the other bases but I understand that "enrollarse" would mean the first base and maybe the second. I think people hardly use "enrollarse" for the third base and home-run. I think people usually mention "acostarse", "ir a la cama" or other for those steps.


what the experts say?


----------



## mer_spanish

I don't live in US, nor in UK, but I have always been told that "make out" is "enrollarse", "liarse", that is, kissing, hugging, sucking, all that stuff.

"Get off" is used when the people that are "kissing" are very turned on, and they want to... chill, or something like this, haha
(some british people, friends of mine, told me that)

"snog" is only referring to a french kiss (I also read it in Harry Potter's last book, but I don't remember "smooch" :S)

In Spanish, the verbs "liarse" or "enrollarse" don't have to be necessarily related with having a "serious" relationship. I'd better use "Estar liado/a con alguien" to mean "to have something / an affair with somebody".

La Real Academia Española define ENROLLARSE como:
 8. prnl. coloq. Tener relaciones amorosas, normalmente pasajeras. Ejemplo: _Se ha enrollado CON una mujer mayor que él._

Por si tenéis curiosidad, en español hay otras formas de referirse a ese hecho: "comerse la boca", "comerse algo", etc.


----------



## mer_spanish

oh!
and what about "to pull"? My british friends told me about it, too.
FOr instance: I pulled him last night. I am going to pull him.


----------



## blue

mer_spanish said:
			
		

> I don't live in US, nor in UK, but I have always been told that "make out" is "enrollarse", "liarse", that is, kissing, hugging, sucking, all that stuff.
> 
> "Get off" is used when the people that are "kissing" are very turned on, and they want to... chill, or something like this, haha
> (some british people, friends of mine, told me that)
> 
> "snog" is only referring to a french kiss (I also read it in Harry Potter's last book, but I don't remember "smooch" :S)
> 
> In Spanish, the verbs "liarse" or "enrollarse" don't have to be necessarily related with having a "serious" relationship. I'd better use "Estar liado/a con alguien" to mean "to have something / an affair with somebody".
> 
> La Real Academia Española define ENROLLARSE como:
> 8. prnl. coloq. Tener relaciones amorosas, normalmente pasajeras. Ejemplo: _Se ha enrollado CON una mujer mayor que él._
> 
> Por si tenéis curiosidad, en español hay otras formas de referirse a ese hecho: "comerse la boca", "comerse algo", etc.


Hi ,
In the UK (or at least where I live) we don't really use the expression "to make out"... well, it's probably become more popular in the last few years among younger people (under 20's), but due to the influence of television programs/films from USA. For me, it sounds really "American". I have always said "to get off with", and my friends (20-somethings) all still use that phrase too. "Snog" also usually means the same thing, although it's a bit more of a light-hearted kind of word.
"To pull" is like when you go for a night out and get "hooked up" with a boy or girl...maybe just for the last dance of the night or more likely for a one-night-stand.


----------



## GregorioC

Hello blue!
In the US, "to get off" always means "to have an orgasm".  Sentences such as "Last night I got off with Maria" or "I got Maria off" etc. . . are sexually coarse.  Americans generally soften the sentiment using words like ". . .made love" or ". . .made sparks fly".  Unfortunately, I've noticed a disregard for subtlety among our 20-somethings.
-Gregorio, el viejo


----------



## VenusEnvy

jacinta said:
			
		

> No tengo ni idea de este dicho.  Nunca lo he oído.  Quizás es algo del East Coast ( de los EE.UU.)
> 
> 
> 
> VenusEnvy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eso, no sé. ¿Hay más angloparlantes que viven en la costa este? Are there any English-speakers who live on the East Coast?
> 
> To be honest, I don't really hear females say it very often. It's rather vulgar...
> 
> Exs.
> "Last night, I finally got off with Maria."
> "Are you gonna get off with Shelly tonight?"
> 
> Oewwooh, even typing it makes me feel dirty.
Click to expand...




			
				GregorioC said:
			
		

> In the US, "to get off" always means "to have an orgasm".  Sentences such as "Last night I got off with Maria" or "I got Maria off" etc. . . are sexually coarse.  Americans generally soften the sentiment using words like ". . .made love" or ". . .made sparks fly".




Yes! Someone in agreement with me! Thank you Greg! Do you think it's a US thing, or an East Coast thing? . . .



P.S. I'd like to know who Maria is, and why everything wants to get off with her!


----------



## blue

GregorioC said:
			
		

> Hello blue!
> In the US, "to get off" always means "to have an orgasm". Sentences such as "Last night I got off with Maria" or "I got Maria off" etc. . . are sexually coarse. Americans generally soften the sentiment using words like ". . .made love" or ". . .made sparks fly". Unfortunately, I've noticed a disregard for subtlety among our 20-somethings.
> -Gregorio, el viejo


Thanks Gregorio, I'll definitely have to remember that difference when I go to the US next year.
Cheers.


----------



## pabloencruz

voy tratar de resumir, dentro de la posible variedad de cada zona geográfica e incluso indiciduo:

*'enrollarse'* se dice *'to make out with sbd' en USA*, mientras que se dice *'to get off with sbd' en UK* (según Blue). no hay que confundir esta última expresión en USA donde implica necesariamente sexo (incluso con un exitoso orgasmo según Gregorio 

en cuanto a las sugerencias de Mer ('comerse la boca', etc) creo que son demasiado específicas y pierden la sutileza y el misterio de no saber a qué te refieres exactamente cuando dices 'enrollarse'.

gracias a todos.


----------



## duquedealba

Pero entonces, ¿te enrollaste con María o no?


----------



## sean

Hey foreros,

Sólo quería respaldar a Pitagoras el Capitan. Creo que la expresión que más corresponde, al menos en EEUU, es "hook up." Esa actividad puede incluir smooching, making out, fooling around, y getting off (cuidado, que es bastante vulgar decir "get off" en EEUU, como ya han mencionado muchas personas). Hook up es un término bastante ambiguo, y muchas veces te interrogan tus amigos para saber exactamente qué ocurrió hasta que te des por vencido y les dices algo más específico o una mentira para que te dejen en paz.

¿Qué opinan?

saludos,

sean


----------



## dexterciyo

sean said:
			
		

> Hey foreros,
> 
> Sólo quería respaldar a Pitagoras el Capitan. Creo que la expresión que más corresponde, al menos en EEUU, es "hook up." Esa actividad puede incluir smooching, making out, fooling around, y getting off (cuidado, que es bastante vulgar decir "get off" en EEUU, como ya han mencionado muchas personas). Hook up es un término bastante ambiguo, y muchas veces te interrogan tus amigos para saber exactamente qué ocurrió hasta que te des por vencido y les dices algo más específico o una mentira para que te dejen en paz.
> 
> ¿Qué opinan?
> 
> saludos,
> 
> sean



I hook up with María last night.
Me enrollé con María anoche.

Is that right?   

P.D.: ¡Vaya con María, está triunfando...!


----------



## sean

Hey dexterciyo,

"I hooked up with María last night."

saludos (y enhorabuena)...

sean


----------



## pabloencruz

gracias sean, creo que 'hook up' es una expresión que se acerca bastante, por lo que explicas, a 'enrollarse'. ciertamente lo interesante es la ambigüedad de la expresión.

creo que estamos creando el mito de María.

saludos.


----------



## Roi Marphille

¿alguien tiene el teléfono de María?


----------



## GregorioC

Hey VE! et al
For your answer, Greely has it right. "Go west, young man!"  It's (another) left coast thing I'll wager.  Oh man, with age comes bias!


----------



## La Geny

interesante pero no tengo idea sobre esto por que vivo en una casa como un convento toda mi vida.but i must say im learning.

..................and i think everybody  wants to hook up with maria if they only have her number.

HOOK UP sounds ok than MAKE OUT.because we can simply say "i was hooked up in the party" and nobody would think what you specifically mean by hook up and will leave them with a big question mark.but if you mean to tell everybody that you hook up with MARIA (jejejejej) then use make out.es muy especifico.

pablo,i agree that enrollarse is the nearest expression de hook up


----------



## mbkarlos

hey pana soy venezolano. no te dejes llevar por las cosas raras del español. Enrrolarse en el resto de america latina significa tener un problema o adquirir problemas. O sea si fumas drogas te avs a enrrollar. Si robas te vas a enrollar en un rollo. Y esa traduccion del ingles dice eso, "tener un rollo con alguien" o sea, un problema. En america latina un rollo es un problema, un percanze. En ingles es TO MAKE OUT. Esto cambia de signioficado en español, en venezuela se dice "darse unos besos" y esto cambia en cada pais. Si dices aqui en venezuela "enrrollarse" , vas a estar diciendole a las otras personas que te vas a meter en un pleito, en un problema, en un percance o mejor dicho comop decimos en criollo, en un peo.

 Yo creo que la expersion con mas sentido es la veenzolana, la que dice "DARSE UNOS BESOS" es muy espoecifica y creo que en cualquier pais de habla hispana lo entenderian. Bye!!!!!
mbkarlos@hotmail.com


----------



## Nocciolina

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> uuuuala, no conocía "smooch", supongo que es lo mismo que "snog"..(?)
> is there any UK citizen around for help?
> Do "smooch" and "snog" mean the same? are they both refering to first-base sex?


Hola! Intentare no confundir las cosas que ya parece todo muy complicao.
to snog - is to kiss only, I would not equate this with enrollarse, seria besar. To snog es colloquial.
enrollarse se podria traducir como - to pull (pero quiza eso es mas bien ligarse con alguien) eg: Last night I went out and pulled (puede ser que te has acoostado con la persona o simplemente le has besado)
in ingles (GB) to get off with doesn't imply to have sex - can mean you simply kissed
tambien se puede decir - get it on with, get together with, get involved with


----------



## Ray J

Recién vi este viejo topic y me extrañó bastante que después de 3 páginas  comentando numerosos equivalentes de "enrollarse con alguien" nadie mencionase "to mess around with sb", que es una expresión que yo por lo menos he escuchado y usado bastante porque me gusta su polivalencia, ya que es válida tanto para el sentido de flirtear/tontear como para el de enrollarse con alguien realmente pero sin implicar una relación sexual completa (que es precisamente lo que en España significa la palabra "enrollarse" en ese contexto).


----------



## MeganB

I found this old topic after watching a bunch of Spanish television recently and wanting to understand enrollarse.  In American English:

I kissed Maria = just kissed, no touching of bodies
I made out with Maria = kissed for an extended period, with tongue.  I believe this term is too tame to be equivalent to "enrollarse con"
I messed around with/screwed around with Maria = kissing and touching, anywhere from outside the clothes to oral sex, no intercourse
I hooked up with Maria = anywhere from "made out" to sex, but more likely means sex, if the speaker isn't a young teen
I slept with/had sex with Maria = nice way to say definitively that sex occurred
I banged/screwed/f**ked Maria = indelicate ways to confirm intercourse occurred
I had an affair with Maria = sex over an extended period of time, outside the confines of an official relationship.  Usually implies that one or both of the people involved in the affair is cheating on a partner.

So in my opinion, "to hook up with" is the closest thing to "enrollarse con"


----------



## Ferrol

También sin una connotación necesariamente sexual, simplemente , entablar conversacion ,conocer y sintonizar con una chica/chico se puede usar "enrollarse" o "ligar con" y equivale , creo a "chat up"


----------

